
How Google has knowingly enabled piracy for years, and still does - minxomat
https://blog.turbo.run/how-google-has-knowingly-enabled-piracy-for-years-and-still-does/
======
s3bast0m
Author should try Showbox or Terrarium on Android, where Google is also on top
among video providers. I was always WTF is GoogleVideo doing as a host in this
app. You have to get the app in ways other than Google Play. It's better than
any Netflix or Hulu where catalog is much more limited.

------
mdrzn
I tried the javascript bookmarklet on a YouTube video but it didn't work.

------
SticksAndBreaks
Cracking laws in the hot sun, i fought the G and the G won!

------
anotheryou
what's the gain for google?

